# Is it ok not to tip UberEats drivers?



## VictorZ

Title. I don’t think it’s fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don’t get the delivery fee but that’s not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.

On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it’s better not to tip or $1 better?


----------



## Pax Collector

Don't be cheap. Tip your driver. Who knows, enough disgruntled drivers and you might get a soiled underwear delivered with your next order. *Wink wink*

Yes, $1 sure is an insult but I guess it's better than nothing.....


----------



## Hot Suomi

I never heard about tips in Australia.


----------



## VictorZ

Pax Collector said:


> Don't be cheap. Tip your driver. Who knows, enough disgruntled drivers and you might get a soiled underwear delivered with your next order. *Wink wink*
> 
> Yes, $1 sure is an insult but I guess it's better than nothing.....


I did paid for the delivery fee though... I paid for the service... would that really be me being cheap?

It's like saying I contracted a contractor for some handiwork but that contractor subcontract all the work out to another person and since the subcontractor are only paid 25% of the agree project budget, I'm expected to tip/pay extra for the service so subcontractor are paid fairly. That doesn't sound like it's my responsibility from a rational perspective...


----------



## The Gift of Fish

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


I believe that UberEats drivers get the tip, and then some, on every delivery.


----------



## Hot Suomi

The Gift of Fish said:


> I believe that UberEats drivers get the tip, and then some, on every delivery.


Aussie can only tick dislikes.


----------



## Pax Collector

VictorZ said:


> That doesn't sound like it's my responsibility from a rational perspective...


True, but from the perspective of decency, it's nice to give a little extra to your underpaid delivery person and show your appreciation. It goes a long way.


----------



## VictorZ

Pax Collector said:


> True, but from the perspective of decency, it's nice to give a little extra to your underpaid delivery person and show your appreciation. It goes a long way.


But wouldn't that fund and support a bad system that would only encourage its existence?


----------



## Cableguynoe

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


None tippers get my fluids in their food.

The inside of your burger bun helps me get relief.


----------



## VictorZ

Cableguynoe said:


> None tippers get my fluids in their food.
> 
> The inside of your burger bun helps me get relief.


Just request food be sealed in instructions to restaurant. If it doesn't come sealed, report for food tampering. Deactivation, problem solved.

Food tampering is a serious health violation and a criminal offence.


----------



## Pax Collector

Cableguynoe said:


> The inside of your burger bun helps me get relief.


"Extra mayonnaise"


----------



## Cableguynoe

VictorZ said:


> Just request food be sealed in instructions to restaurant. If it doesn't come sealed, report for food tampering. Deactivation, problem solved.
> 
> Food tampering is a serious health violation and a criminal offence.


I received no training. 
You get what you get unless you tip.


----------



## Pax Collector

VictorZ said:


> Just request food be sealed in instructions to restaurant. If it doesn't come sealed, report for food tampering. Deactivation, problem solved.
> 
> Food tampering is a serious health violation and a criminal offence.


Drivers make $3 per delivery. You think they give a shit? Lol


----------



## VictorZ

Cableguynoe said:


> I received no training.
> You get what you get unless you tip.


Exactly. You aren't certified for food preparation and hence you aren't allowed to mess with it. If it comes with signs of tampering and you get reported, your done and risk of possible criminal charge, all for what, that $1 tip? That's petty ******* peanut brain behaviour...



Pax Collector said:


> Drivers make $3 per delivery. You think they give a shit? Lol


They might if they face deactivation and criminal charges that would up their life forever. All for a buck or two, that you wouldn't get anyway with such action. All risk no reward. Also waste your own time to do. Literal petty peanut brain behaviour.


----------



## Joe Dow

Australia- the land where Brits used to dump their criminals?


----------



## Pax Collector

VictorZ said:


> Literal petty peanut brain behaviour.





VictorZ said:


> That's petty ******* peanut brain behaviour...


Are you allergic to peanuts? Remind me to sprinkle some on your next delivery.


----------



## cryptoblue

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


This is one of those questions, that's sorta like a joke you have to explain. It's just stupid.


----------



## VictorZ

Pax Collector said:


> Are you allergic to peanuts? Remind me to sprinkle some on your next delivery.


No,

Tampering food = open door to both criminal and civil liability,



cryptoblue said:


> This is one of those questions, that's sorta like a joke you have to explain. It's just stupid.


How so, explain thyself


----------



## Pax Collector

VictorZ said:


> No, I'm allergic to stupidity.
> 
> Tampering food = open door to both criminal and civil liability, the worse kind of dumb you can do as a courier.
> 
> How so, explain thyself


Are you really that cheap and miserable in life that you have to create a whole thread trying to justify not tipping a few bucks? Self-righteous much?


----------



## Cableguynoe

VictorZ said:


> you get reported, your done and risk of possible criminal charges


No risk.

Prove it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Pax Collector said:


> Are you allergic to peanuts? Remind me to sprinkle some on your next delivery.


Just use peanut oil as your hand lotion...
Then it is on everything you touch.


----------



## Doowop

VictorZ said:


> I did paid for the delivery fee though... I paid for the service... would that really be me being cheap?
> 
> It's like saying I contracted a contractor for some handiwork but that contractor subcontract all the work out to another person and since the subcontractor are only paid 25% of the agree project budget, I'm expected to tip/pay extra for the service so subcontractor are paid fairly. That doesn't sound like it's my responsibility from a rational perspective...


You are a person of poor character who doesn't appreciate good service. You are trying to place your guilt on others. Shame on you.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

If your UE delivers to your door, uses a temp controlled bag, is courteous and dressed professionally than same on you for not tipping.


----------



## RDWRER

So do you not tip your pizza delivery driver even after you’re charged a delivery fee?


----------



## Doowop

RDWRER said:


> So do you not tip your pizza delivery driver even after you're charged a delivery fee?


I think this mizer crawl ed back in his hole.


----------



## cryptoblue

VictorZ said:


> How so, explain thyself


Not really sure why you want me too. I'm on The fence about your thread and whether or not is just meant to troll or start a flame war. I don't think youre legitimately asking as an informational question. I mean it's kind of obvious if you ask a bunch of people that deliver food with an app that has a tip option of course they want and generally expect to be tipped.

The whole delivery fee debate. That's up for interpretation from the customer's point of view. However I generally tip anybody that I think is working for minimum wage and Finds themself in an industry or job where tipping is socially and economically feasible and understandable.

Tipping is simply just a gesture of gratitude. I don't care what the company the person works for is making or charging me. I dont hold that for or against them. If I'm paying to have the convenience of something delivered to me including a delivery fee that goes to the company I also accept the social norm of tipping the person Provided they give good service. Of course that's subjective.

I'll contradict myself a little bit and say no we don't expect tips. In the fact it's quite the contrary we expect people wont tip. However we think they should tip.


----------



## mrpjfresh

If you do indeed feel bad about not tipping the delivery drivers, the simplest solution is to just not use Uber(ch)Eats. There are many other national delivery apps and in my smaller market, a great local company that is _miles_ better than UE. I recommend them to any tourists in town who mention they are interested in ordering food and I have *zero* invested in their company. That is the type of brand ambassador Uber has sown.

If you continue to use UE, just understand that the majority people delivering your food are disgruntled, apathetic and underpaid. Just be aware and make the informed choice.


----------



## btone31

Pick up your own damn food if you're gonna be cheap and not tip your Uber Eats driver.


----------



## VictorZ

So it’s common for people to not tip so i’ll Just blend in right?


----------



## Doowop

VictorZ said:


> So it's common for people to not tip so i'll Just blend in right?


Absolutely Vicky


----------



## Uberfunitis

IthurstwhenIP said:


> If your UE delivers to your door, uses a temp controlled bag, is courteous and dressed professionally than same on you for not tipping.


You mean that they did the job that they were paid to do...... Imagine that!


----------



## katyhwc

Pax Collector said:


> "Extra mayonnaise"


Ewwww...


----------



## mbd

Everybody wants tips now
Go to Pizza place, you slide/ insert your card, and it appears
Go to taco bell, you slide your card, it appears, some charity tip
You go to stop light, you got fireman with big shoes collecting tips, while building burning down in the background
You got school kids asking for tips for cheerleading, baseball , football with parents holding signs
You go to McDonald's, they just need your change, with a small kids face, with 5 missing teeth smiling at you pic ,
Pretty soon your number 1 expenditure will be tips


----------



## part-timer

VictorZ said:


> Exactly. You aren't certified for food preparation and hence you aren't allowed to mess with it. If it comes with signs of tampering and you get reported, your done and risk of possible criminal charge, all for what, that $1 tip? That's petty ******* peanut brain behaviour...
> 
> They might if they face deactivation and criminal charges that would fk up their life forever. All for a buck or two, that you wouldn't get anyway with such action. All risk no reward. Also waste your own time to do. Literal petty peanut brain behaviour.


Let me play Devil's Advocate for a second...how many times do you think your food would be "enhanced" BEFORE you caught on? You think you'd catch it the first time? Probably not. By the time you "caught it", you would have ingested enough DNA to film 3 episodes of CSI. Stop being cheap and tip the driver, or don't tip and enjoy your pasta with "man sauce". Either way, ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Zee786

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


You are getting 'dipped' for paying delivery charges? Wao , You are getting 2 services, your FOOD and then on top of that the food on your DOOR. 
First is price of food, second is price charged by uber for running the app and paying drivers.
Now TIP is an extra gesture to thank you driver. Using the same logic, will you not tip your waitress for 'Double dipping' as restuarant is charging you for food and now why should you tip and double dipped? Lol, very lol. Food price and delivery charges are price for serivce.,
PS: tip is an optional thing and i dont keep any grudge or i dont judge people for not tipping. But saying that tiping is dipping ?


----------



## tc49821

Uber gets 30 percent of the order,the driver should get all the fee . Uber is shady,your just gonna get poor service or crappy workers.

People should tip,it's on uber. Why should the customer pay you? The example he gave,he gonna get a crappy contractor. 

Basically the smart drivers are gonna only del things for their benefit. Uber set up the food del,charged the customer and said he didn't have to tip. They are the one who should be paying more.


----------



## UberBeemer

I would ask this: do you tip the pizza guy or the chinese food delivery guy? Uber Eats guys are no different. Customers in this country who don't tip are considered tightwads. Doesn't matter if it is a restaurant server, bartender, delivery person, driver, valet, etc. 

Cheap is as cheap does. Please don't post here looking for validation.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberBeemer said:


> I would ask this: do you tip the pizza guy or the chinese food delivery guy? Uber Eats guys are no different. Customers in this country who don't tip are considered tightwads. Doesn't matter if it is a restaurant server, bartender, delivery person, driver, valet, etc.
> 
> Cheap is as cheap does. Please don't post here looking for validation.


Nope I do not tip those people as there is no need to. You say tightwad like it is a bad thing, it is not especially in this economy. If you can maximize the value for your money you are doing good in my book.


----------



## UberBeemer

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope I do not tip those people as there is no need to. You say tightwad like it is a bad thing, it is not especially in this economy. If you can maximize the value for your money you are doing good in my book.


It is not a positive thing.


----------



## Doowop

UberBeemer said:


> It is not a positive thing.


How about "Flea":
Someone whose "little arms are too short to reach down into their pockets"


----------



## 911 Guy

UberBeemer said:


> I would ask this: do you tip the pizza guy or the chinese food delivery guy? Uber Eats guys are no different. Customers in this country who don't tip are considered tightwads. Doesn't matter if it is a restaurant server, bartender, delivery person, driver, valet, etc.
> 
> Cheap is as cheap does. Please don't post here looking for validation.


To add... do you tip wait staff that bring you food in the safety of a restaurant or are you really THAT guy / gal?


----------



## UberBeemer

911 Guy said:


> To add... do you tip wait staff that bring you food in the safety of a restaurant or are you really THAT guy / gal?


I think he has admitted that he is a non tipper.

I can understand, some people are just that selfish. What i don't understand, is why they would brag about it, as if defying a social norm makes them special.


----------



## Tnasty

You are the reason I would never do eats!


----------



## yorker

Not sure about waitstaff now days. Seems like they got paid BELOW minimum wage and they worked for it because it was just expected tipping would make up for it.
I worked about 3 hours doing UE other day. Made about $ 20.00- from Uber. I was lucky that out of about 7 trips 3 people tipped. couple 4.00 tips and a 2.00 for total of 10.00 tip. Brought my total for the day $30.00 Thats 10.00 hour before gas. After gas, about 25.00.
So, If I did only get the 20.00 uber paid, and after gas, about $ 5.00 an hour. Take in wear and tear on car and I am working free to deliver your food you bastard. 
And Uber has been stealing my boost fares, and other tricks.


----------



## Uberfunitis

yorker said:


> Not sure about waitstaff now days. Seems like they got paid BELOW minimum wage and they worked for it because it was just expected tipping would make up for it.
> I worked about 3 hours doing UE other day. Made about $ 20.00- from Uber. I was lucky that out of about 7 trips 3 people tipped. couple 4.00 tips and a 2.00 for total of 10.00 tip. Brought my total for the day $30.00 Thats 10.00 hour before gas. After gas, about 25.00.
> So, If I did only get the 20.00 uber paid, and after gas, about $ 5.00 an hour. Take in wear and tear on car and I am working free to deliver your food you bastard.
> And Uber has been stealing my boost fares, and other tricks.


Actually the servers making below minimum wage thing is a partial truth in the US they are guaranteed by law to make at least minimum wage when tops and direct compensation are combined or the employer must make up the difference......

It seems that you have a choice to make with regards to if Uber Eats makes sense to you to do or not. The same choice the consumer has to make. I for one agree to a set price for a given service and that is the exact price that I pay for that service.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Pax Collector said:


> Are you really that cheap and miserable in life that you have to create a whole thread trying to justify not tipping a few bucks? Self-righteous much?


Don't forget the OP is also to lazy to get the food itself.


----------



## amazinghl

yorker said:


> Not sure about waitstaff now days. Seems like they got paid BELOW minimum wage and they worked for it because it was just expected tipping would make up for it.
> I worked about 3 hours doing UE other day. Made about $ 20.00- from Uber. I was lucky that out of about 7 trips 3 people tipped. couple 4.00 tips and a 2.00 for total of 10.00 tip. Brought my total for the day $30.00 Thats 10.00 hour before gas. After gas, about 25.00.
> So, If I did only get the 20.00 uber paid, and after gas, about $ 5.00 an hour. Take in wear and tear on car and I am working free to deliver your food you bastard.
> And Uber has been stealing my boost fares, and other tricks.


Stop doing UE!!! Find something else to do.


----------



## Uberfunitis

BigRedDriver said:


> Don't forget the OP is also to lazy to get the food itself.


Not at all. That is like saying that you are too lazy to grow your own food that you consume or to generate the energy that you use. You pay for a service that is all.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Uberfunitis said:


> Actually the servers making below minimum wage thing is a partial truth in the US they are guaranteed by law to make at least minimum wage when tops and direct compensation are combined or the employer must make up the difference......
> 
> It seems that you have a choice to make with regards to if Uber Eats makes sense to you to do or not. The same choice the consumer has to make. I for one agree to a set price for a given service and that is the exact price that I pay for that service.


I tip anywhere appropriate. Not tipping is the same as asking the government to set wages when we all have the power to do it on our own. BY TIPPING.



Uberfunitis said:


> Not at all. That is like saying that you are too lazy to grow your own food that you consume or to generate the energy that you use. You pay for a service that is all.


That's an incredibly insane response. I need little effort to go pickup. Much more effort is required (not to mention investment in land and equipment) to grow my own food.

OBTW, I tip at farmers markets as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis

BigRedDriver said:


> I tip anywhere appropriate. Not tipping is the same as asking the government to set wages when we all have the power to do it on our own. BY TIPPING.


Yes we all do have the power to set wages by not tipping as well. It is the free market, if you feel the compensation is worth what you are being asked to do than you will do it otherwise you do not do that service or provide that good.



BigRedDriver said:


> OBTW, I tip at farmers markets as well.


Good for you, you are welcome to spend your money in any way you choose, you can give it to anyone you want for whatever subjective reason you choose as long as no law is violated. I choose to pay what is agreed and nothing more though.


----------



## TXqwi3812

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope I do not tip those people as there is no need to. You say tightwad like it is a bad thing, it is not especially in this economy. If you can maximize the value for your money you are doing good in my book.


You will be visited by three ghosts...


----------



## BigRedDriver

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes we all do have the power to set wages by not tipping as well. It is the free market, if you feel the compensation is worth what you are being asked to do than you will do it otherwise you do not do that service or provide that good.
> 
> Good for you, you are welcome to spend your money in any way you choose, you can give it to anyone you want for whatever subjective reason you choose as long as no law is violated. I choose to pay what is agreed and nothing more though.


Curious. When someone tips you, do you refuse the tip?

And in the same vain, do you refuse tax refunds? Sale prices?


----------



## Boca Ratman

VictorZ said:


> I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault...


It's your fault if you don't tip though. just tip, its 50times worse to not tip a food delivery gift as it is a driver. jesus man


----------



## Uberfunitis

TXqwi3812 said:


> You will be visited by three ghosts...


I somehow doubt that!



BigRedDriver said:


> Curious. When someone tips you, do you refuse the tip?
> 
> And in the same vain, do you refuse tax refunds? Sale prices?


I used to refuse the tips now I just accept them and don't say a word, but one star those who tipped.

Tax refund is my money that was over collected
Sale price is just another price that is agreed upon before the transaction is complete, I will always pay what I agree to pay be that a sale price or not. I just will not pay more than I am required to pay.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Uberfunitis said:


> I somehow doubt that!
> 
> I used to refuse the tips now I just accept them and don't say a word, but one star those who tipped.
> 
> Tax refund is my money that was over collected
> Sale price is just another price that is agreed upon before the transaction is complete, I will always pay what I agree to pay be that a sale price or not. I just will not pay more than I am required to pay.


But our country is in debt. By rejecting the refund you are simply paying for the supplied services.

So sad you see it differently.


----------



## Uberfunitis

BigRedDriver said:


> But our country is in debt. By rejecting the refund you are simply paying for the supplied services.
> 
> So sad you see it differently.


No, I pay for the supplied services with the taxes that I pay and they keep. The overpayment, that is the tax refund, is what I have paid in excess of what was required for the provided services that they are returning to me.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Uberfunitis said:


> No, I pay for the supplied services with the taxes that I pay and they keep. The overpayment, that is the tax refund, is what I have paid in excess of what was required for the provided services that they are returning to me.


You know nothing about debt. Ever use a credit card? You realize that the debt requires service.

Step up Man. It is your theory afterall.


----------



## Uberfunitis

BigRedDriver said:


> You know nothing about debt. Ever use a credit card? You realize that the debt requires service.
> 
> Step up Man. It is your theory afterall.


Yes, I do use credit cards but I do not carry a debt with that.

As to taxes and the government, I would say that the government has a spending problem and should really start trying to live within its budget.


----------



## VictorZ

Also, the prices of food on UberEats are inflated than restuarant menu prices. Literal triple dipping.

- Food + inflated food price tax + sales tax
- delivery fee (for the delivery of the food) + tax 
- Tip... for delivery me food , but thats why I pay the delivery fee?

Like I would be absolutely on board with tipping if there was no delivery fee but there is. 

When you eat in restaurants, most dont have any service fee addons, that's why you tip. If there is a service fee added on. I dont tip.

I think that's perfectly fair.


----------



## tc49821

You tip b.c it's socially acceptable,tipping is b.s. The restaurant gets to pay 5hr and you as the customer just pays the rest of the waiter pay. A lot of delivery places charge 2 to 4 dollars,to delivery food. 

Not tipping your screwing the little guy,I see why ppl don't tip on uber eats.

Your gonna get crappy service b.c smart ppl don't work for 6hr. They gonna quit or be shady . The smart driver gonna know what places to avoid .


----------



## TXqwi3812

VictorZ said:


> Also, the prices of food on UberEats are inflated than restuarant menu prices. Literal triple dipping.
> 
> - Food + inflated food price tax + sales tax
> - delivery fee (for the delivery of the food) + tax
> - Tip... for delivery me food , but thats why I pay the delivery fee?
> 
> Like I would be absolutely on board with tipping if there was no delivery fee but there is.
> 
> When you eat in restaurants, most dont have any service fee addons, that's why you tip. If there is a service fee added on. I dont tip.
> 
> I think that's perfectly fair.


Makes sense. Punish the driver. Good for you sir


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

tc49821 said:


> You tip b.c it's socially acceptable,tipping is b.s. The restaurant gets to pay 5hr and you as the customer just pays the rest of the waiter pay. A lot of delivery places charge 2 to 4 dollars,to delivery food.
> 
> Not tipping your screwing the little guy,I see why ppl don't tip on uber eats.
> 
> Your gonna get crappy service b.c smart ppl don't work for 6hr. They gonna quit or be shady . The smart driver gonna know what places to avoid .


People don't tip because it's socially acceptable to treat the working poor as slaves at this point. In the past even the shoe shine boy was tipped. Anything else is your mind trying to justify crude behavior.


----------



## Uberfunitis

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> People don't tip because it's socially acceptable to treat the working poor as slaves at this point. In the past even the shoe shine boy was tipped. Anything else is your mind trying to justify crude behavior.


Set a price and if it is worth it I will pay that price. Ambiguity in expected compensation does nothing to help anyone including the working poor.


----------



## tc49821

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> People don't tip because it's socially acceptable to treat the working poor as slaves at this point. In the past even the shoe shine boy was tipped. Anything else is your mind trying to justify crude behavior.


If you really think about it these places under pay workers and get the customer to pay their salary. If I open a dinner in the right state i can pay 4hr and the customer will tip. If I open a deli,I got pay them the state min wage. Many 1st world countries don't tip. Server and cab drivers get paid a decent wage.

I have a friend who was born in Trinidad. They don't tip there,he would never want to tip when ordering food or going out to eat. I use to just call him a cheap fk. Now I just don't order food w him or i get my own bill. He has some good point the tipping system doesn't make much sense . A person shouldn't have to count on tips to make the job worth it. Tips should be a nice bonus.

I tip I'm just use to it and don't want to screw the little guy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

tc49821 said:


> If you really think about it these places under pay workers and get the customer to pay their salary. If I open a dinner in the right state i can pay 4hr and the customer will tip. If I open a deli,I got pay them the state min wage. Many 1st world countries don't tip. Server and cab drivers get paid a decent wage.
> 
> I have a friend who was born in Trinidad. They don't tip there,he would never want to tip when ordering food or going out to eat. I use to just call him a cheap fk. Now I just don't order food w him or i get my own bill. He has some good point the tipping system doesn't make much sense . A person shouldn't have to count on tips to make the job worth it. Tips should be a nice bonus.
> 
> I tip I'm just use to it and don't want to screw the little guy.


Let me bridge the understanding gap. If waiter A had excellent service and waiter B had poor service should both be paid the same? Tip applies to direct service jobs. Waitresses, barber, driver, bag handler, etc. As far as your friend is concerned he is just cheap. If we raised minimum wage on the entire service industry, inflation would just increase to match it. Companies just pass all expenses back to customers.



Uberfunitis said:


> Set a price and if it is worth it I will pay that price. Ambiguity in expected compensation does nothing to help anyone including the working poor.


It would help the working poor. The working poor doesn't want the job they have. They take what they are given until they find something better. I waste my words though, you don't want to pay more money so I'm speaking pig Latin as far as you are concerned.


----------



## Uberfunitis

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It would help the working poor. The working poor doesn't want the job they have. They take what they are given until they find something better. I waste my words though, you don't want to pay more money so I'm speaking pig Latin as far as you are concerned.


Perhaps you are correct tipped employee on average make much more than they would be able to make if they were non tipped. I worked as a server before and would pull in more in tips than the rest of the staff got in direct compensation on most nights.

Part of that is why I am hesitant to tip, or tip well, as I think most tipped workers are overpaid.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps you are correct tipped employee on average make much more than they would be able to make if they were non tipped. I worked as a server before and would pull in more in tips than the rest of the staff got in direct compensation on most nights.
> 
> Part of that is why I am hesitant to tip, or tip well, as I think most tipped workers are overpaid.


That's understandable, maybe you was a really good server. How about just tip $1 for good service $2 for great, non for poor. Not much but believe me your driver will appreciate it.


----------



## Boca Ratman

VictorZ said:


> - Food + inflated food price tax + sales tax
> - delivery fee (for the delivery of the food) + tax
> - Tip... for delivery me food , but thats why I pay the delivery fee?
> 
> Like I would be absolutely on board with tipping if there was no delivery fee but there is.


dont be an ass. Deliver fee means costs for using ubers app. thats it. you know it, there's no excuse other than you're cheap. It has been customary to tip food delivery drivers for a very long time, you know this delivery fee is misnamed and uber keeps it.

you're a piece crap for using that as an excuse to not tip.



VictorZ said:


> I know drivers don't get the delivery fee


----------



## Uberfunitis

Boca Ratman said:


> dont be an ass. Deliver fee means costs for using ubers app. thats it. you know it, there's no excuse other than you're cheap. It has been customary to tip food delivery drivers for a very long time, you know this delivery fee is misnamed and uber keeps it.
> 
> you're a piece crap for using that as an excuse to not tip.


$4 just to use an app.... I don't think so. That delivery fee goes to driver compensation as well.


----------



## tohunt4me

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


You could Always COOK !
No delivery fee.
No tips.

Try it .

Become an " ARTIST OF FOOD"!



VictorZ said:


> Just request food be sealed in instructions to restaurant. If it doesn't come sealed, report for food tampering. Deactivation, problem solved.
> 
> Food tampering is a serious health violation and a criminal offence.


Food Tampering is a Federal Offense !
A Felony.

I feel so strongly about that, i would probably hurt someone Very Badly in Creative ways if i discovered they had tampered with My Food.

Dont Even Think About It.

Dont mind someone taking a stray french fry.
Put something In My Food
I may put something in You.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Uberfunitis said:


> $4 just to use an app.... I don't think so. That delivery fee goes to driver compensation as well.


So you don't tip waitresses either? Your logic is you was paid something so that was enough. Just say you don't wish to tip because it cost money and be done with it.


----------



## Uberfunitis

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So you don't tip waitresses either? Your logic is you was paid something so that was enough. Just say you don't wish to tip because it cost money and be done with it.


I tip only if I get value for that money. In a restaurant that I will return to I will tip... one that I do not plan to return to I will not tip.

Uber Eats I have yet to get the same driver so I get no value for tipping so I do not do it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberfunitis said:


> $4 just to use an app.... I don't think so. That delivery fee goes to driver compensation as well.


I've taken Uberx trips where the pax paid over $100 to "use an app" so your argument here doesn't hold water.

I've also seen the ridiculous delivery fees (way over $4--up to $20) that uber tries to charge for ubereats. I'm sure someone has paid those on occasion.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've taken Uberx trips where the pax paid over $100 to "use an app" so your argument here doesn't hold water.


Read what I was replying too. I did not say that the entire amount went to the driver only that the driver did get compensation out of that amount. The poster I responded to implied that the delivery fee was just for the company and not the driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberfunitis said:


> Read what I was replying too. I did not say that the entire amount went to the driver only that the driver did get compensation out of that amount. The poster I responded to implied that the delivery fee was just for the company and not the driver.


You implied that $4 was too much JUST to use an app, therefore it's also for the driver. So maybe you think $3 of that is for the driver?

I would argue $200 is too much to use an app, therefore it's also for the driver--but the driver is getting some if that--but if $4 is too much for using an app, then the driver should be getting over $196.

But they're not. So your argument that $4 is too much for an app doesn't hold water when it comes to Uber.

Stop trying to twist what you said.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You implied that $4 was too much JUST to use an app, therefore it's also for the driver. So maybe you think $3 of that is for the driver?
> 
> I would argue $200 is too much to use an app, therefore it's also for the driver--but the driver is getting some if that--but if $4 is too much for using an app, then the driver should be getting over $196.
> 
> But they're not. So your argument that $4 is too much for an app doesn't hold water when it comes to Uber.
> 
> Stop trying to twist what you said.


The driver is not paying to use the app the passenger is. And that amount that the customer pays goes to driver compensation not only to Uber to use the app. What the split is I really don't care but it is absolutely untrue to say that the delivery fee is just to use the app.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Uberfunitis said:


> $4 just to use an app.... I don't think so. That delivery fee goes to driver compensation as well.


no, it doesn't

it may in part help pay the mileage, but the driver doesn't get a it as a payment. We tip food delivery drives here, we know you shtick, no need to pipe in.


----------



## Michael Hall

I tip all waiters/waitresses and anyone doing delivery for food or whatever. It’s the proper thing to do, with me doing Uber Eats I might see $1-6 tips depending on the person


----------



## Uberfunitis

Boca Ratman said:


> We tip food delivery drives here, we know you shtick, no need to pipe in.


This is Uber tipping is not even the norm.


----------



## Panjnyguy

many places offers us free drink which is cool like jerzey's mike subs and 5 guys

out of 10 ubereats one tips


----------



## UberHammer

Uberfunitis said:


> The driver is not paying to use the app the passenger is.


Drivers pay to use the Uber app. It's in section 4.4 of the Uber/driver contract. Full time drivers pay Uber around $1000/mo to use it.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberHammer said:


> Drivers pay to use the Uber app. It's in section 4.4 of the Uber/driver contract. Full time drivers pay Uber around $1000/mo to use it.


You are referring to the the 25 or 20 split but no that is all an accounting trick on Ubers part the money was never the drivers to give to Uber.


----------



## UberHammer

Uberfunitis said:


> You are referring to the the 25 or 20 split but no that is all an accounting trick on Ubers part the money was never the drivers to give to Uber.


Every lawyer that practices contract law disagrees. It's in the contract that the driver is paying it to Uber.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberHammer said:


> Every lawyer that practices contract law disagrees. It's in the contract that the driver is paying it to Uber.


Ok it's your money decide to do something else with it than if you can. You have no control in any way over that money...... it is not your money


----------



## UberHammer

Uberfunitis said:


> Ok it's your money decide to do something else with it than if you can. You have no control in any way over that money...... it is not your money


Can you imagine what McDonalds... and Target... and Apple... and Ford.... and IBM... et al.... would be if they didn't give a #### about what their suppliers cost them?

Being a driver is a business. Uber is a supplier of riders. The driver pays for that supply. The biggest reason Uber takes so much from drivers is so many drivers don't treat Uber like a supplier for their business.

They say, "Meh.... it's not my money". And Uber smiles as they continue to #### drivers up the ### as they take more and more and more from the work drivers do.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberHammer said:


> Can you imagine what McDonalds... and Target... and Apple... and Ford.... and IBM... et al.... would be if they didn't give a #### about what their suppliers cost them?
> 
> Being a driver is a business. Uber is a supplier of riders. The driver pays for that supply. The biggest reason Uber takes so much from drivers is so many drivers don't treat Uber like a supplier for their business.
> 
> They say, "Meh.... it's not my money". And Uber smiles as they continue to #### drivers up the ### as they take more and more and more from the work drivers do.


Apples and oranges all those companies have choices that they can make that effect those costs. With Uber you are nothing but a pass thru entity and a shell game. You give the ride and they have deducted those fees from you already before even giving them to you. It is all a big con it is like me holding out five $20 dollar bills but than taking one back from the pile before you ever touched it. That $20 was essentially never yours.


----------



## UberHammer

Uberfunitis said:


> It is all a big con


This, I agree with.


----------



## Trafficat

Pax Collector said:


> Yes, $1 sure is an insult but I guess it's better than nothing.....


When getting a $2.61 delivery fee, a $1 tip increases earnings for driver partners by 38%!

Tipping is not necessary on Uber Eats, but I, as a driver, generally refuse to do Uber Eats because the pay sucks and almost no one ever tips.


----------



## freddieman

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


Is $2 buck that tough for ya? ....that should be minimum


----------



## RideshareUSA

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


The perfect solution to your dilemma is right in your home. It's called the kitchen! Make your own meals that are exempt from any service fees and/or tips. Happy now?


----------



## Uberfunitis

RideshareUSA said:


> The perfect solution to your dilemma is right in your home. It's called the kitchen! Make your own meals that are exempt from any service fees and/or tips. Happy now?


The perfect solution is ordering out and not paying optional voluntary not required amounts if you so choose.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Uberfunitis said:


> The perfect solution is ordering out and not paying optional voluntary not required amounts if you so choose.


No, more like you not commenting!


----------



## AveragePerson

It is ok not to tip, tipping with no additional value is for suckers.


----------



## RideshareUSA

AveragePerson said:


> It is ok not to tip, tipping with no additional value is for suckers.


Wow, just how many of you exist?


----------



## AveragePerson

RideshareUSA said:


> Wow, just how many of you exist?


Why do you feel entitled to tips?

Do you tip your doctor? What about the cashier/checkout person? Your car mechanic?

They all provide you service and their pay varies, from high to low. Do you tip them? They provided you a service.

Why do you feel like you are deserving of extra pay other service workers do not get?


----------



## RideshareUSA

AveragePerson said:


> Why do you feel entitled to tips?
> 
> Do you tip your doctor? What about the cashier/checkout person? Your car mechanic?
> 
> They all provide you service and their pay varies, from high to low. Do you tip them? They provided you a service.
> 
> Why do you feel like you are deserving of extra pay other service workers do not get?


Why do you think comparing apples and oranges, presents a viable argument? Sheesh!


----------



## Uberfunitis

RideshareUSA said:


> Why do you think comparing apples and oranges, presents a viable argument? Sheesh!


All provide customer service


----------



## RideshareUSA

Uberfunitis said:


> All provide customer service


You gotta' do better than that.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RideshareUSA said:


> You gotta' do better than that.


No, actually I do not. There is nothing substantially different in the service given by someone in retail vs someone that brings your plate of food to your table or even drives you to your destination or even the call center worker. I see no reason one should get extra unearned pay when the others should not.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Uberfunitis said:


> No, actually I do not. There is nothing substantially different in the service given by someone in retail vs someone that brings your plate of food to your table or even drives you to your destination or even the call center worker. I see no reason one should get extra unearned pay when the others should not.


So you enjoy "foreign matter" in your food?


----------



## Uberfunitis

RideshareUSA said:


> So you enjoy "foreign matter" in your food?


With respect to delivery drivers it will be there regardless if you tip or not because that tip is not being passed on to the people putting the food together and they know it when they see the Uber order.

As I have said before I really don't want to know how the sausage is make all I care about is that it tastes good.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Uberfunitis said:


> With respect to delivery drivers it will be there regardless if you tip or not because that tip is not being passed on to the people putting the food together and they know it when they see the Uber order.
> 
> As I have said before I really don't want to know how the sausage is make all I care about is that it tastes good.


I bet you say that to all the guys!


----------



## Uberfunitis

RideshareUSA said:


> I bet you say that to all the guys!


Week, I thought you were better than that.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Uberfunitis said:


> Weak, I thought you were better than that.


Zzzzzz....g'night!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

*Q:* Is it ok not to tip UberEats drivers? (title of topic)

*A:* No.


----------



## AveragePerson

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:* Is it ok not to tip UberEats drivers? (title of topic)
> 
> *A:* No.


If it wasn't ok, someone would had demanded payment from me by now when I stiff the couriers each and everytime. So the real answer is YES, it is ok not to tip UberEats unless you want to be a sucker and subsidize your couriers pay with no additional benefit. You won't run into the same driver anyhow.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

AveragePerson said:


> If it wasn't ok, someone would had demanded payment from me by now when I stiff the couriers each and everytime.


Are you familiar with the saying "Just because you can do something does not mean that you should."?

Thus,



AveragePerson said:


> So the real answer is YES*NO*, it is *not* ok not to tip UberEats


FIFY



AveragePerson said:


> You won't run into the same driver anyhow.


Would you be willing to bet the rent on that?

Enlighten me, if you know, or, if anyone else who posts to this topic knows, do the Uber Eats drivers get to rate the customers?

I do not do Uber Eats, and will not. One of the reasons that I will not is customers such as the poster that I have quoted in this post.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are you familiar with the saying "Just because you can do something does not mean that you should."?


Is it ok not to tip? absolutely it is ok, it is not only ok it is the smart thing to do.

I know as much as you would like for it to be a requirement the simple truth is that it is not a requirement to tip, by definition a tip is voluntary. So as much as you would wish something to be true it simply is not the truth just because you close your eyes really tightly and keep wishing.


----------



## AveragePerson

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are you familiar with the saying "Just because you can do something does not mean that you should."?
> 
> Thus,
> 
> FIFY
> 
> Would you be willing to bet the rent on that?
> 
> Enlighten me, if you know, or, if anyone else who posts to this topic knows, do the Uber Eats drivers get to rate the customers?
> 
> I do not do Uber Eats, and will not. One of the reasons that I will not is customers such as the poster that I have quoted in this post.


Tipping is a predatory compensation structure, thus it should not be encourged. Rewarding bad behavior is just bad idea. If the base pay is not good enough for you, don't do it. I don't mind one bit. Others will. If enough couriers quit that demand can no longer be satisified, then courier companies will raise pay to incentive courier to signup or comeback. I will pay a higher delivery fee when such thing come to pass.

If I tip couriers, I'm saying I'm a sucker and volunteer to subsidize someones pay when I already paid for their service.

No tipping is good for both customer and service provider because it forces the company to pay better if not enough supply and the pay is predictable and won't have to rely on fees.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

AveragePerson said:


> Tipping is a predatory compensation structure, thus it should not be encourged.


Call it what you will, it is the "compensation structure" with which we are stuck.



AveragePerson said:


> Rewarding bad behavior is just bad idea.


If you do not tip for poor service, I would not blame you. The purpose of the tip is to secure and reward good service. It works for me. There are places where I go that my drink will often beat me to the table. My order comes promptly. Often, they throw in a little extra. When they are swamped, they make room for me. While others wait, my order is made up and rendered unto me. Why? .....because I tip properly.

It is similar for "food couriers", as you call them. If he renders your order unto you promptly and schlepps it to your door, you are rewarding good service. Rewarding poor service, or, as you call it, "bad behaviour". would be rendering a tip to the "food courier" who told you to come down to the lobby.

If you are not going to tip because he did not bring it to your door, as advertised, I would not blame you.

If lobby delivery is specified, that is the subject of a different discussion.



AveragePerson said:


> Rewarding bad behavior is just bad idea. If the base pay is not good enough for you, don't do it


.

These two sentences are disconnected, thus your point, whatever it is supposed to be and, if indeed you have one, is lost.



AveragePerson said:


> I don't mind one bit. Others will. If enough couriers quit that demand can no longer be satisified, then courier companies will raise pay to incentive courier to signup or comeback. I will pay a higher delivery fee when such thing come to pass.


Your statements might look good on paper, or, on virtual paper, as is the case here, but they do not play out in reality. Theory is wonderful; reality, not always so.....................



AveragePerson said:


> If I tip couriers, I'm saying I'm a sucker and volunteer to subsidize someones pay when I already paid for their service.


You did not pay for their "service", you paid several companies.



AveragePerson said:


> No tipping is good for both customer and service provider because it forces the company to pay better


That might look good on paper, but it does not play out empirically.



AveragePerson said:


> if not enough supply and *the pay is predictable and won't have to rely on fees*.


 (emphasis added)

HUH? .............totally disjointed and disconnected..........................

This whole thing was pointless from the start. You have come to these Boards to defend not tipping. You are not going to convince anyone that you have the correct position on this, except for those who already agree with you, such as your one consistent admirer.

Similarly, I am not going to convince any skinflint, be he here, out there or both that he should tip. I have had this, or similar discussions with more than one customer. Often, they start with a complaint about poor service and a question as to why. I get the same "arguments" that you have presented and few that you *ain't*. Their "arguments" may sound good, in theory, may look good, on paper, but, similarly to yours, they do not play out empirically. I have told more than one them the above. They refuse to buy it. I can not change people like that. I simply avoid them.

The bottom line is what looks good in theory far too often does not play out in reality.


----------



## AveragePerson

Another Uber Driver said:


> Call it what you will, it is the "compensation structure" with which we are stuck.
> 
> If you do not tip for poor service, I would not blame you. The purpose of the tip is to secure and reward good service. It works for me. There are places where I go that my drink will often beat me to the table. My order comes promptly. Often, they throw in a little extra. When they are swamped, they make room for me. While others wait, my order is made up and rendered unto me. Why? .....because I tip properly.
> 
> It is similar for "food couriers", as you call them. If he renders your order unto you promptly and schlepps it to your door, you are rewarding good service. Rewarding poor service, or, as you call it, "bad behaviour". would be rendering a tip to the "food courier" who told you to come down to the lobby.
> 
> If you are not going to tip because he did not bring it to your door, as advertised, I would not blame you.
> 
> If lobby delivery is specified, that is the subject of a different discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> These two sentences are disconnected, thus your point, whatever it is supposed to be and, if indeed you have one, is lost.
> 
> Your statements might look good on paper, or, on virtual paper, as is the case here, but they do not play out in reality. Theory is wonderful; reality, not always so.....................
> 
> You did not pay for their "service", you paid several companies.
> 
> That might look good on paper, but it does not play out empirically.
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> HUH? .............totally disjointed and disconnected..........................
> 
> This whole thing was pointless from the start. You have come to these Boards to defend not tipping. You are not going to convince anyone that you have the correct position on this, except for those who already agree with you, such as your one consistent admirer.
> 
> Similarly, I am not going to convince any skinflint, be he here, out there or both that he should tip. I have had this, or similar discussions with more than one customer. Often, they start with a complaint about poor service and a question as to why. I get the same "arguments" that you have presented and few that you *ain't*. Their "arguments" may sound good, in theory, may look good, on paper, but, similarly to yours, they do not play out empirically. I have told more than one them the above. They refuse to buy it. I can not change people like that. I simply avoid them.
> 
> The bottom line is what looks good in theory far too often does not play out in reality.


Rewarding bad behavior refers to the culture of tipping rather than the performance of the courier.

Why does this rational 1+1 = 2 theory not play out in reality?


----------



## Uberfunitis

AveragePerson said:


> Rewarding bad behavior refers to the culture of tipping rather than the performance of the courier.
> 
> Why does this rational 1+1 = 2 theory not play out in reality?


It does play out he just does not like the results.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

AveragePerson said:


> So the real answer is YES, it is ok not to tip





Uberfunitis said:


> Is it ok not to tip? absolutely it is ok, it is not only ok it is the smart thing to do.


Usually, you know, they ask this question a different way, but since I like don't want no mods on my case, I'll just put it like this. Were you 2 born tightwads or did you work at it your whole life?

In your cases, it's obvious you've been working at it your whole lives. Take a bow for picking a real praise worthy goal in life, you know.

Like, you know, like I'm glad I ain't either of you 2 dudes or dudettes, as the case may be, you know?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

AveragePerson said:


> Rewarding bad behavior refers to the culture of tipping rather than the performance of the courier. Why does this rational 1+1 = 2 theory not play out in reality?


This "theory" is anything but "1+1=2 simple" or rational. We will start with the disconnect between the first and second part of your first sentence.

Further, you assume that a tip rewards only poor behaviour. You are making no allowance for a tip's rewarding good behaviour. This makes your "1+1=2 simple" theory invalid. In this case, it does not work in the laboratory, in theory, in The Best of All Possible Worlds or any other sort of Cloudcuckooland.

Another point to ponder: If _you ain't done added up 1 and 1 and ain't gotten no 3 and a half ever' once in a while, you ain't lived 'ceptin' maybe under no rock._


----------



## Uberfunitis

You reward good behavior with keeping your job or access to the app. Bad behavior is rewarded with being fired or deactivated. There is no reason to tip to get good service. Good service should be expected to maintain access to work.


----------



## RDWRER

Uberfunitis said:


> You reward good behavior with keeping your job or access to the app. Bad behavior is rewarded with being fired or deactivated. There is no reason to tip to get good service. Good service should be expected to maintain access to work.


Then that should be the same in all industries.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RDWRER said:


> Then that should be the same in all industries.


Yes, it should be, and hopefully will be as time goes on.


----------



## HotUberMess

VictorZ said:


> Just request food be sealed in instructions to restaurant. If it doesn't come sealed, report for food tampering. Deactivation, problem solved.
> 
> Food tampering is a serious health violation and a criminal offence.


If this is who you are all the time, I guarantee you've eaten some food industry person's fluids. Either spit or something else. Bon apetite!


----------



## Uberfunitis

HotUberMess said:


> If this is who you are all the time, I guarantee you've eaten some food industry person's fluids. Either spit or something else. Bon apetite!


Unless you have been involved in the entire process of food procurement from slaughter and prep to cooking and delivery than this has happened disgruntled criminal workers will be disgruntled criminal workers and don't need an excuse.


----------



## FLKeys

AveragePerson said:


> Tipping is a predatory compensation structure, thus it should not be encourged. *Rewarding bad behavior is just bad idea.* If the base pay is not good enough for you, don't do it. I don't mind one bit. Others will. If enough couriers quit that demand can no longer be satisified, then courier companies will raise pay to incentive courier to signup or comeback. I will pay a higher delivery fee when such thing come to pass.
> 
> If I tip couriers, I'm saying I'm a sucker and volunteer to subsidize someones pay when I already paid for their service.
> 
> No tipping is good for both customer and service provider because it forces the company to pay better if not enough supply and the pay is predictable and won't have to rely on fees.


This coming from the person that wants Uber X Service at Uber Pool Prices.



Uberfunitis said:


> Yes, it should be, and hopefully will be as time goes on.


I would much rather go to a restaurant where the server works for tips over a restaurant where they do not work for tips. Generally speaking if they work for tips they give better service. If they work for a paycheck well than service is just average.


----------



## Uberfunitis

FLKeys said:


> I would much rather go to a restaurant where the server works for tips over a restaurant where they do not work for tips. Generally speaking if they work for tips they give better service. If they work for a paycheck well than service is just average.


I have actually found that service is lack luster at best even at places that tipping is common. At high end restaurants the service is better but that is not so much because of the tipping as it is that the business owner will not put up with sub standard service.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FLKeys said:


> This coming from the person that wants Uber X*Limousine* Service at Uber Pool*METRObus* Prices.


FIFY


----------



## FLKeys

Uberfunitis said:


> I have actually found that service is lack luster at best even at places that tipping is common. At high end restaurants the service is better but that is not so much because of the tipping as it is that the business owner will not put up with sub standard service.


I'm guessing you live in an area where people think they are entitled to tips. In my area servers know they need to provide top service or they won't get tipped well and the servers that just get by never last.

I find Orlando to be what I consider an entitled area where servers think they are entitled to tips. Service is generally poor and I will leave a poor tip. So every scenario is possible, under your rational employers should get rid of tipping and raise the prices to pay poor servers more money and if you get crappy service too bad shut up and pay for it. I prefer to base my tip on the quality of service I get and pay what I feel is right.


----------



## Uberfunitis

FLKeys said:


> I'm guessing you live in an area where people think they are entitled to tips. In my area servers know they need to provide top service or they won't get tipped well and the servers that just get by never last.
> 
> I find Orlando to be what I consider an entitled area where servers think they are entitled to tips. Service is generally poor and I will leave a poor tip. So every scenario is possible, under your rational employers should get rid of tipping and raise the prices to pay poor servers more money and if you get crappy service too bad shut up and pay for it. I prefer to base my tip on the quality of service I get and pay what I feel is right.


No under my rational employers should get rid of tipping and raise the prices to pay for expected service. If a service provider does not provide expected service to the level that is expected than they are fired. Hold everyone to a high standard and get rid of those who fail to perform.


----------



## FLKeys

Uberfunitis said:


> No under my rational employers should get rid of tipping and raise the prices to pay for expected service. If a service provider does not provide expected service to the level that is expected than they are fired. Hold everyone to a high standard and get rid of those who fail to perform.


Have you ever worked in the restaurant business?


----------



## Uberfunitis

FLKeys said:


> Have you ever worked in the restaurant business?


I have.... been both a server and a cook.


----------



## amazinghl

In GrubHub (GH shows the total amount with tips before you accept the trip), I got stacked two orders from the same restaurant. One drop off is about 1 mile out, but no tip. The other drop off is 5 mile out, but with a $5 tip. Guess which order I deliver first?

When I get to the no-tip house, I can see the door is wide open and a man is on the phone.
As I walked closer, I can hear the man is with GH complaining he that order was made 2 hours ago and now just getting here. He didn't want to accept the food from me at first and I told him, "you either accept it or I leave with it."
A woman from inside the house said, "just take it.", so he took the food and he also wanted me to stay for a chat.
I told them, "nope, I'm not staying." On my way back to my car, I can hear him complain to GH, "the driver won't even stay and talk."

Nobody wanted to pick up his order for 90 minutes, since the delivery only worth $3.5 to the driver. I only pick up this no-tip order because the other tipped order.

So, no you don't have to tip your driver and I won't do anything to your food, but you can expect your food to be late, delivered last and probably cold.


----------



## Uberfunitis

amazinghl said:


> In GrubHub (GH shows the total amount with tips before you accept the trip), I got stacked two orders from the same restaurant. One drop off is about 1 mile out, but no tip. The other drop off is 5 mile out, but with a $5 tip. Guess which order I deliver first?
> 
> When I get to the no-tip house, I can see the door is wide open and a man is on the phone.
> As I walked closer, I can hear the man is with GH complaining he that order was made 2 hours ago and now just getting here. He didn't want to accept the food from me at first and I told him, "you either accept it or I leave with it."
> A woman from inside the house said, "just take it.", so he took the food and he also wanted me to stay for a chat.
> I told them, "nope, I'm not staying." On my way back to my car, I can hear him complain to GH, "the driver won't even stay and talk."
> 
> Nobody wanted to pick up his order for 90 minus, since the delivery only worth $3.5 to the driver. I only pick up this no-tip order because the other tip order.
> 
> So, no you don't have to tip your driver and I won't do anything to your food, but you can expect your food to be late, delivered last and probably cold.


Sounds reasonable, I would still argue with the company that if they can not fulfill my order in a timely manor that they should not take my order and demand a refund, hell I will even walk the cold food back to them. I don't mind walking to get my own food, but If I do pay for a service I expect to get it.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don't think it's fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don't get the delivery fee but that's not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it's better not to tip or $1 better?


Depends. Tips are given for good service. Food gets there, but not warm? No tip. Food gets there fast, and is still hot with all the utensils and extras you asked for? Tip.



Uberfunitis said:


> Sounds reasonable, I would still argue with the company that if they can not fulfill my order in a timely manor that they should not take my order and demand a refund, hell I will even walk the cold food back to them. I don't mind walking to get my own food, but If I do pay for a service I expect to get it.


You did get the service. Your food was delivered. The service is nothing more than that.


----------



## Hunts71

VictorZ said:


> Just request food be sealed in instructions to restaurant. If it doesn't come sealed, report for food tampering. Deactivation, problem solved.
> 
> Food tampering is a serious health violation and a criminal offence.


heh, I love it when the restaurants fully seal the sacks with the food. It gives me self assurance that when I do deliver the food, the customer knows I have not touched a thing. I am simply the middle man that picks up and drops off. Simplifies my entire job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Hunts71 said:


> I love it when the restaurants fully seal the sacks with the food. . Simplifies my entire job.


"My order is missing something."

"I would not know anything about that, Sir. As you can see, the bags are sealed, so I had no way of checking it; not that I necessarily know what I am looking at, anyhow. You will have to take that up with the restaurant and Uber, Sir."


----------



## coolblk

VictorZ said:


> But wouldn't that fund and support a bad system that would only encourage its existence?


i would conclude you ordering through a bad system that is not fair to the drivers while knowing about such practice, would seem as though you favoring the system, over those who are responsible for getting the order to your door.
What people don't realize is that the Drivers are 1st, and the company is last, a good decent customer who understand the business would appreciate the delivery driver over the companies that employ them.
I am getting what i can considered as harassing emails from Uber as i deleted their app a long time ago,
Seeing that they cannot find my mobile on their algorithm is now having them sending me daily emails of ass kissing to continue a good job, or thank for my feedback, they are doing better for the drivers, I don't give feed backs and i have not taken an order for them in over a year, also stop pax pickups in march 2020.
I am the Jockey, not the Mule. Now they know and hopefully my action is an eye opener to them to treat the drivers better


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

It's okay to not tip them if they are drinking your milkshake or eating your fries before handoff.


----------



## Beninmankato

I tried taking it up with Uber and they wouldn't budge. I guess it's still tip or wait for a sucker.


----------



## UbeRoBo

I frequent a few places that regularly has uber-eats drivers coming in and out to pick up a food order. I've never witnessed them tip a service industry bartender as they are given the order. More times than not they are rude and don't even know how to say please and thank you to the service industry bartender tending to their order. Therefore, no tip for them. Goes both ways. I personally quite tipping TNC drivers unless they really go above and beyond as the product and quality of the driver/car has really gone down the tubes.


----------



## Hunts71

UbeRoBo said:


> I frequent a few places that regularly has uber-eats drivers coming in and out to pick up a food order. I've never witnessed them tip a service industry bartender as they are given the order. More times than not they are rude and don't even know how to say please and thank you to the service industry bartender tending to their order. Therefore, no tip for them. Goes both ways. I personally quite tipping TNC drivers unless they really go above and beyond as the product and quality of the driver/car has really gone down the tubes.


I tip occasionally to the establishments that makes the order if they recognize that I am a driver there to pick up for a customer and require so special treatment. Usually only $1-2. Mainly because, they are just handing me a drink and a sack of food. I have no guarantee of a tip, so to me it is a gamble. What UE provides in supplemental trip fee's barely gets many of us to minimum wage after fuel/vehicle maintenance. Some days not even that.

NOW, when I am having a really good day. You bet, I share the wealth and get a little tip happy. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## UbeRoBo

Hunts71 said:


> I tip occasionally to the establishments that makes the order if they recognize that I am a driver there to pick up for a customer and require so special treatment. Usually only $1-2. Mainly because, they are just handing me a drink and a sack of food. I have no guarantee of a tip, so to me it is a gamble. What UE provides in supplemental trip fee's barely gets many of us to minimum wage after fuel/vehicle maintenance. Some days not even that.
> 
> NOW, when I am having a really good day. You bet, I share the wealth and get a little tip happy. I hope that answers your question.


My bartender friend is doing more than just handing you a drink and sack of food. They have to take/place the order often taking away time for her tipping customers. She also has to do coordinating with the cook and guess what....someone has to cook and package it. Also, she has to tip out the bar back and shift cook as well. But whatever, keep justifying your cheapness.


----------



## Tnasty

UbeRoBo said:


> My bartender friend is doing more than just handing you a drink and sack of food. They have to take/place the order often taking away time for her tipping customers. She also has to do coordinating with the cook and guess what....someone has to cook and package it. Also, she has to tip out the bar back and shift cook as well. But whatever, keep justifying your cheapness.


But did he buy the bar,stools,glasses and booze?Most bartenders or waitresses I've had don't tip,even after pleasent conversation and my car is a 2019 bought brand new and always cleaned.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UbeRoBo said:


> uber-eats drivers. I've never witnessed them tip a service industry bartender as they are given the order.
> Therefore, no tip for them. Goes both ways. I personally quite tipping TNC drivers unless they really go above and beyond as the product and quality of the driver/car has really gone down the tubes.
> My bartender friend is doing more than just handing you a drink and sack of food. They have to take/place the order often taking away time for her tipping customers. She also has to do coordinating with the cook and guess what....someone has to cook and package it. Also, she has to tip out the bar back and shift cook as well. But whatever, keep justifying your cheapness.


Let the customer who is getting the order tip the service bartender/barback. Uber drivers do not have money thanks to cheap customers and evil TNCs.



Tnasty said:


> Most bartenders or waitresses I've had don't tip,even after pleasent conversation and my car is a 2019 bought brand new and always cleaned.


If they ride in my cab, waiters, bartenders tip well. If they ride in my Uber/Lyft car, they do not tip at all. I have had the bragging service person more than once. I used to consider it lacking in _panache_ to say anything about a tip except in extraordinary circumstances, but, as F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have trashed any notion of class or proper conduct, half the time I don't have _panache_, either. After they brag about all of their tips, I remind them that while they have a nice tip for the cab driver, they do not have the first penny for the Uber/Lyft driver. Yes, I know, people do not tip when you make them uncomfortable. I was not going to get a tip, anyhow, so, no loss. The next driver, however, might.


----------



## UbeRoBo

Another Uber Driver said:


> Let the customer who is getting the order tip the service bartender/barback. Uber drivers do not have money thanks to cheap customers and evil TNCs.
> 
> If they ride in my cab, waiters, bartenders tip well. If they ride in my Uber/Lyft car, they do not tip at all. I have had the bragging service person more than once. I used to consider it lacking in _panache_ to say anything about a tip except in extraordinary circumstances, but, as F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have trashed any notion of class or proper conduct, half the time I don't have _panache_, either. After they brag about all of their tips, I remind them that while they have a nice tip for the cab driver, they do not have the first penny for the Uber/Lyft driver. Yes, I know, people do not tip when you make them uncomfortable. I was not going to get a tip, anyhow, so, no loss. The next driver, however, might.


They don't tip Uber/Lyft because it's these same gig drivers who don't tip them. You answered your own question. And yes, the service industry is anti TNC because they are a cancer and threat to their lively hood.


----------



## Hunts71

In regards to my earlier comment about occasionally tipping establishments. What I am getting at is, I occasionally tip at a McDonalds/Arby's/TacoBueno/Bell... etc. And quite honestly, I am the only person I know that does tip at those places. However, because I do pick up at the same places quite often. I have gotten to know them, so when they notice me and know that I am not there to hassle them about the orders. When they try and make my pick-ups quick, I will throw them a buck or two. I am pretty sure I am one of the very few that do even tip at fast food joints. So, if me not tipping at fast food places every time I pickup makes me cheap. Well, I guess I am. Sorry.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UbeRoBo said:


> They don't tip Uber/Lyft because it's these same gig drivers who don't tip them.


It is not the job of the guy delivering the order to tip the bartender/service bartender/barback. That is the job of the person who placed the order. The driver who is hauling passengers does not necessarily do deliveries. I haul passengers but will not do deliveries for a number of reasons.

This, of course, passes over the delivery driver's not having money due to the garbage rates that the platforms pay.



UbeRoBo said:


> You answered your own question.


_Dipso Facto, Q.E.D. ob scriptum supra_, this statement is false.



UbeRoBo said:


> And yes, the service industry is anti TNC because they are a cancer and threat to their lively hood.


They can be anti-TNC all that they like. MY GOODNESS! *I* am anti-TNC. I would prefer to drive my cab any day. I fail to understand how any level of Uber or Lyft that provides transportation to passengers is a threat to waiters, waitresses, bartenders. You might be able to argue that the food delivery platforms are a threat, but, the only reason that they are as popular as they are right now is that there is a pandemic out there. Said pandemic is a greater threat to those in the aforementioned jobs than are the delivery platforms. Many people still would prefer to go out for a meal. Restaurants here still are limited to out door and twenty five per-cent of capacity indoor. Saturday was a pretty nice day, here, There were diners at every restaurant that I passed.

If F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* were banned from the District of Columbia to-morrow, I would stand in front of the District Building and say a _Te Deum_. If MPD or the Feds frog-marched Mary Cheh out of the District Building for taking Uber's money, I would say that _Te Deum_ prostrate in front of the District Building.


----------



## UbeRoBo

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is not the job of the guy delivering the order to tip the bartender/service bartender/barback. That is the job of the person who placed the order. The driver who is hauling passengers does not necessarily do deliveries. I haul passengers but will not do deliveries for a number of reasons.
> 
> This, of course, passes over the delivery driver's not having money due to the garbage rates that the platforms pay.
> 
> _Dipso Facto, Q.E.D. ob scriptum supra_, this statement is false.
> 
> They can be anti-TNC all that they like. MY GOODNESS! *I* am anti-TNC. I would prefer to drive my cab any day. I fail to understand how any level of Uber or Lyft that provides transportation to passengers is a threat to waiters, waitresses, bartenders. You might be able to argue that the food delivery platforms are a threat, but, the only reason that they are as popular as they are right now is that there is a pandemic out there. Said pandemic is a greater threat to those in the aforementioned jobs than are the delivery platforms. Many people still would prefer to go out for a meal. Restaurants here still are limited to out door and twenty five per-cent of capacity indoor. Saturday was a pretty nice day, here, There were diners at every restaurant that I passed.
> 
> If F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* were banned from the District of Columbia to-morrow, I would stand in front of the District Building and say a _Te Deum_. If MPD or the Feds frog-marched Mary Cheh out of the District Building for taking Uber's money, I would say that _Te Deum_ prostrate in front of the District Building.


I never said uber and lyft were a threat to waiters, waitresses and bartenders. You get a D+ for reading comprehension. It's the food deliver umbrella from TNC companies that is the threat. Instead of people coming into the establishments and being tipping customers they have to do pretty much the same work for nothing. Picking up food at McDonalds is one thing as they aren't dealing with tipping customers at the same time so that is a stupid and moot example. McDonalds isn't "service industry" I'm talking about service industry establishments where the UE/DD/GH ants come and go without leaving a tip. Anyways...keep justifying cheapness. If a buck or two is that important to you then perhaps you should learn a valuable skill or get a higher paying job.


----------



## Hunts71

UbeRobo, Most of my deliveries are Fast food joints. I mostly do the morning brunch and lunch group, which amounts to 7 out of 10 of my trips. So, sure when I come along a nice restaurant order. I pass a little tip on to them. Not like they are seating me, setting up a table for me, bringing me a glass of water. I am merely just picking up. So, if you are excluding those of us that do a lot of $10-15 lunch orders from Mickie D's and etc. You could have put that in your post, however, you didn't say that. You grouped us all together as one big cheap group. However, the biggest dinner time order I have picked up has been maybe a $30 dinner for two. In the rare instances and the service was good for me just picking up. I have passed a couple bucks over to the establishment.. Which doing the math, that would be half my tip at 15% and I have zero guarantee of a tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UbeRoBo said:


> I never said uber and lyft were a threat to waiters, waitresses and bartenders. You get a D+ for reading comprehension. It's the food deliver umbrella from TNC companies that is the threat.


Waiters, waitresses and bartenders are part of the "service industry". TNCs are Uber, Lyft and VIA. You did not specifically state "food delivery platforms", thus, reasonably, I assumed Uber/Lyft/VIA and not food delivery. You get a *RED F *in English Composition.
What you stated is _infra_.



UbeRoBo said:


> the service industry is anti TNC because they are a cancer and threat to their lively hood.





UbeRoBo said:


> Instead of people coming into the establishments and being tipping customers they have to do pretty much the same work for nothing. Picking up food at McDonalds is one thing as they aren't dealing with tipping customers at the same time so that is a stupid and moot example. McDonalds isn't "service industry"


Do kindly demonstrate where I mentioned Icky-D's.



UbeRoBo said:


> I'm talking about service industry establishments where the UE/DD/GH ants come and go without leaving a tip.


Now that you are being specific..............................................As for the delivery driver's not tipping, that is still not his job. That is the job of the customer who placed the order.



UbeRoBo said:


> Anyways...keep justifying cheapness.


Your anger is misdirected. You would do better to direct it at the person who is being cheap: the person who placed the order.



UbeRoBo said:


> If a buck or two is that important to you then perhaps you should learn a valuable skill or get a higher paying job.


*OH LOOK EVERYONE! HERE IS SOMETHING NEW! THIS IS SOMETHING NO ONE ON THIS FORUM EVER HAS SEEN PREVIOUS TO THIS POST!
We can pass over your failure to direct that remark at the bartender/service bartender/barback.*


----------



## Hunts71

What do you mean McDonald's and like are not a service Industry? I bet the people that work there might disagree with you. lol. That was kind of an absurd thing to say. What are they then? Construction workers? Information technology?


----------



## UbeRoBo

Wow! You can't fix cheap and stupid. No wonder you guys are delivering food for pennies. Enjoy. Fools !! LOL.


----------



## Another Uber Driver




----------



## Hunts71

UbeRoBo said:


> Wow! You can't fix cheap and stupid. No wonder you guys are delivering food for pennies. Enjoy. Fools !! LOL.


^^^^ =Jackass ^^^^ of the Week!!! YAY We got one!


----------



## Hunts71

Because of this thread. I am going to try and tip more with fast food places. But, I will give it a shot. I am pretty sure, I will take a loss though. Because I am cheap.. so the poster said. He/she likes to ignore mostly what I have said, but I will do 10 trips and report back. I know the outcome, but, what the heck.


----------



## iPHX

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don’t think it’s fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don’t get the delivery fee but that’s not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it’s better not to tip or $1 better?


Why don't you try working a tipped job like a bartender or wait staff and try living on alternate minimum wage of $3.05/hr you cheap SOB.


----------



## rolldice

Uber eats and all these apps have so much bullshit fees. People can pay so much more than if they went in person or even sometimes call the place for delivery directly. They have no problem sometimes paying 20-30 percent more for food,del fees,etc but that extra $3 tip to the driver hurts so much.


----------



## BestInDaWest

rolldice said:


> Uber eats and all these apps have so much bullshit fees. People can pay so much more than if they went in person or even sometimes call the place for delivery directly. They have no problem sometimes paying 20-30 percent more for food,del fees,etc but that extra $3 tip to the driver hurts so much.


straight up aholes


----------



## AveragePerson

iPHX said:


> Why don't you try working a tipped job like a bartender or wait staff and try living on alternate minimum wage of $3.05/hr you cheap SOB.


Don't you get make whole by the business if you don't get tipped?


----------



## AveragePerson

rolldice said:


> Uber eats and all these apps have so much bullshit fees. People can pay so much more than if they went in person or even sometimes call the place for delivery directly. They have no problem sometimes paying 20-30 percent more for food,del fees,etc but that extra $3 tip to the driver hurts so much.


They frequently have promo where it's cheaper to order via them.













BestInDaWest said:


> straight up aholes


I prefer the term "value efficient" spender. Not necessarily do everything as cheap as possible but graining the maximum value where possible for money spent.


----------



## Judge and Jury

rolldice said:


> Uber eats and all these apps have so much bullshit fees. People can pay so much more than if they went in person or even sometimes call the place for delivery directly. They have no problem sometimes paying 20-30 percent more for food,del fees,etc but that extra $3 tip to the driver hurts so much.


Three dollar tip to the driver?

Ain't gonna deliver your food.


----------



## rolldice

If an order $20 or less,$ 3 is acceptable.


----------



## Judge and Jury

rolldice said:


> If an order $20 or less,$ 3 is acceptable.


So, you accept offers with a three dollar tip?

How many miles would you drive for a base pay offer plus a three dollar tip?


----------



## 122819

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don’t think it’s fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don’t get the delivery fee but that’s not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it’s better not to tip or $1 better?


The gig delivery economy is different, it isn't the traditional hourly wage employee of restaurant delivering to you. So make sure you give a generous amount. Think of it this way, you don't order from outside restaurants everyday do you? you also gotta cook at home and do your groceries so you don't go broke from eating out. So if you're only ordering via UberEats once in a blue moon or every weekend or every other weekend then a decent tip percentage doesn't hurt. Usually $8 is good for the driver as a tip. Drivers also have to wait inside restaurant and then deliver it to you unlike rideshare drivers that just wait inside their car for you to come inside the car.


----------



## xlr8ed

Absolutely- I had a driver show up with marinara and cheese on his face and my chicken parm was nowhere to be found, he tried to deliver me a piece of chocolate cake which I didn’t order. I called the restaurant l, they said he picked it up. I took a photo of him, his vehicle and reported it to the local PD and Screwber. No tip for him.


----------



## FL_Steve

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don’t think it’s fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don’t get the delivery fee but that’s not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it’s better not to tip or $1 better?


No. It's NOT OK! Tips are necessary to the driver. If you can't afford to tip, then get off your fat lazy ass and get the food yourself!


----------



## Cabbage19901

VictorZ said:


> Title. I don’t think it’s fair to be double dipped on delivery. One for delivery fee and the other tips. I know drivers don’t get the delivery fee but that’s not exactly my fault... These drivers gotta take it up with Uber and force them to be paid higher.
> 
> On another note, how often do Uber eats drivers get tip compare to other couriers like foodera or skipthedish? Is $1 tips consider a insult and it’s better not to tip or $1 better?


Is it OK to have you worked and not paid you? It's not your employer's fault that they don't pay you, you can file a complaint to the government or use your gun to make them pay you. How is that?


----------

